# Jeanette Biedermann - "Rock my life" TV-Beitrag von SAT.1



## Snoopy (8 Jan. 2011)

Servus zusammen!

Jetzt sind mal die Fans von Jeanette Biedermann gefragt. Ich such wie ein Geisteskranker im ganzen Internet einen TV-Beitrag (vermutlich "Blitz", SAT.1) als sie Jurorin bei Star Search war. Das ganze lief unter dem Motto/Titel "Ein Tag mit Jeanette Biedermann". Jeanette wurde mit ner Limousine zum Auftritt gefahren (war meines Wissens auf Mallorca) wo sie "Rock my life" sang und zum Abschluß des Beitrages war sie wieder zu sehen in der Jury von Star Search.

Eigentlich interessiert mich nur ihr Outfit vom Auftritt: schwarze Overknees, halterlose Strümpfe, Strapse, BH und Höschen und zu Beginn des Auftritts eine Art verschlossenes weisses Neglige.

Wenn das Ding jemand hätte, wäre spitze. Bitte keine Links zu irgendwelchen Seiten, die evtl. weiterhelfen könnten - ich bin die vergebliche Suche und Anfragerei echt leid langsam. Über jede Single von Jeanette wird man mit Dutzenden Beitragen zugemüllt, aber von diesen Beitrag hat komischerweise keiner etwas.


----------



## Tokko (8 Jan. 2011)

Hier gehören Requests rein.


----------



## Jeaniholic (8 Jan. 2011)

Also das würde ich auch gerne sehen! Hast Du da zumindestens Caps oder Standbilder von Jeanette im gleichen outfit?

Ich habe meine Sammlung mal oberflächlich durchgesehn:
Jeanette singt in halterlosen Strümpfen: Ja, hab ich...
Jeanette singt in Overknee-Stiefeln: Ja, hab ich...
Jeanette sing oben nur mit BH: Ja, hab ich...
Jeanette singt in Strapsen: Ja, hab ich...
Jeanette singt in Hotpants: Ja, hab ich...
Jeanette singt in irgendwelchen weißen knappen Fummeln: Ja, hab ich...

Aber ich habe auf den ersten Blick kein Video, in dem alles zutrifft. Also z.B. in dem Video mit Overknee-Stiefeln trägt sie keine halterlosen Strümpfe, sondern Netzstrumpfhose. In dem Video mit halterlosen Strümpfen trägt sie logischerweise keine Strapse und auch keine Overknee-Stiefel... usw. etc.


----------



## Snoopy (9 Jan. 2011)

Wenn ich so Cap von ihr hätte, dann müßte ich nicht wie ein Geisteskranker jede Ecke des Internets durchstöbern. "Rock my life", das ganze Ding ist ja wenigstens schon 7 Jahre oder noch älter. Aber so bin ich damals auf die Lady aufmerksam geworden (zumindest von den Outfit´s hat sich´s ja gelohnt).

Man kann das entsprechende Video auf die Zeit eingrenzen wo sie bei "Star Search" Jury-Mitglied war. 

Kannst du evtl. mal die Videos reinstellen wo Jeanette schwarze Overknees anhat beim Auftritt? Evtl. habe ich mir zuviel vorgestellt.

Danke dir jedenfalls für deine Antwort.

Snoopy


----------



## Jeaniholic (9 Jan. 2011)

* *link gelöscht**


----------



## Snoopy (9 Jan. 2011)

Nee, das ist es wieder nicht - ich suche doch nach einem Auftritt wo Jeanette "Rock my life" singt.

Es ist wie verhext, es scheint keinen einzigen Jeanette-Fan auf diesen Planeten zu geben, der diesen Beitrag aufgenommen hat 

Danke trotzdem für deine Arbeit

Gefrustete Grüße

Snoopy


----------



## Jeaniholic (9 Jan. 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass ich als Jeaniholiker im Laufe der Zeit über 50 GB Videomaterial von ihr angesammelt habe und die Videos aber nicht nach den Klamotten, die sie in den Videos trägt, sortiert sind.

Ich würde auch nicht nur nach einem Video suchen, in dem sie "Rock my life" singt. Die Tour-Outfits sind teure Maßanfertigungen und die hat sie immer ein paar mal getragen. Wenn du nicht nur nach "Rock my life" suchst, findest du das outfit vielleicht in einem anderen Video?

Weiß jemand eine einfache Möglichkeit, wo man eben mal 50 GB hochladen kann? (Habe selber aber nur 100KB/s upstream...)


----------



## Spezi30 (9 Jan. 2011)

multiupload soll ganz gut sein, denke ich


----------



## Jeaniholic (9 Jan. 2011)

Das ?


----------



## Snoopy (12 Jan. 2011)

Sorry wegen der späten Antwort, war die letzten Tage ziemlich im Stress.

Ist leider wieder nicht das richtige Video - der gesuchte Auftritt war auch nicht in ner Halle, müßte eher im Sommer gewesen sein.


----------



## Snoopy (13 Nov. 2011)

Servus zusammen!

Ich hole das Ding mal wieder hoch. Ist zurzeit mal wieder so ne Frustphase wegen dem Video bei mir angesagt - dem Teil jage ich wohl hinterher bis ich in die Kiste muß


----------



## Q (5 März 2012)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> multiupload soll ganz gut sein, denke ich




scheint eine schlechte Idee zu sein, multiupload ist seit einigen Wochen down


----------



## Snoopy (9 Juni 2012)

Servus zusammen!

Die vorgeschlagenen Links kann ich hier nicht mehr aufrufen. Wahrscheinlich sind die Hoster auf denen die Videos waren inzwischen tot.

@ Jeaniholic

Ich würde auch nicht nur nach einem Video suchen, in dem sie "Rock my life" singt. Die Tour-Outfits sind teure Maßanfertigungen und die hat sie immer ein paar mal getragen. Wenn du nicht nur nach "Rock my life" suchst, findest du das outfit vielleicht in einem anderen Video?

Langsam ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal was die Alte singt, wenn sie denn mal wieder was produzieren würde und nicht immer nur leere Versprechungen machen würde. Stelle halt bitte mal alles von ihr mit Overkness hier rein, evtl. hat sie dieses Outfit ja wirklich nur mehr als einmal verwendet.

Gruß

Snoopy


----------



## Sachse (9 Juni 2012)

@ Snoppy: mich mich ungern in Requests ein, dessen Sinn mir überhaupt nicht in den Kopf will, aber deinen Ton ist ein wenig daneben.

1. "Alte"? Geht gar nicht. Jeanette ist immer noch eine Frau, der man höflich begegnen kann, auch wenn sie in letzter Zeit nix mehr wirklich macht.

2. _Jeaniholic_ soll also die 50 GB an Daten durchguckn und alles uppen, wo sie overknees anhat? Nur damit du dann vielleicht gucken kannst, ob was für dich dabei ist. Sonst noch irgendwelche Wünsche? Selbst wenn das nur ein Bruchteil an den GB ergeben sollte, hast du ne Ahnung, wie lang das Uppen von Videos dauert?

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Snoopy (9 Juni 2012)

@ Sachse

1. Jeanette nervt mich in letzter Zeit bzw. Jahren mit leeren Versprechungen (z. B. es kommt ein neues Album). Es kommt aber noch nicht mal ein Kalender wie sie ihn früher herausgebracht hat. Außerdem soll Frau Biedermann mal zusehen das sie nicht ihre letzten Fans auch noch vergrault - auf ihrer Homepage bzw. auf Facebook ist die Reaktion auf Fananfragen auch gleich Null. Zumal, ich brauche mich nicht ein Jahr jünger machen als ich bin. 

2. Jeaniholic deutet doch in "Post 7" bereits an das evtl. 50 GB hochgeladen werden oder vorher durchgesehen werden, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------

